
Maru – A self-hosted symbolic expression evaluator (2012) - andars
http://piumarta.com/software/maru/
======
joshmarinacci
If you like this you should check out OMeta and Ohm from the same group.

[https://github.com/alexwarth/ometa-js](https://github.com/alexwarth/ometa-js)
[https://github.com/cdglabs/ohm](https://github.com/cdglabs/ohm)

